# Hilfe für iptables



## Vatar (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich bräuchte Hilfe bezüglich einer iptables Konfiguration. Ich habe im Büro meines Vater ein OpenSuse als Backup-Server (virtuelles RAID) laufen. In diesem Netzwerk hängen alle Rechner direkt am Router und somit kann auf den Linux-Rechner auch von außen zugegriffen werden, aber genau das würde ich gerne verhindern.

Könnte mir jemand eine Regel nennen wie ich den Rechner nur für lokale Zugriffe freigeben kann (z.B. dass nur IPs von einer bestimmten MAC zugelassen werden)?

Meine Linuxkenntnisse sind extrem dünn und im Moment habe ich mit Diplomarbeit genug um die Ohren weswegen ich mich jetzt nicht noch mit einem dicken Linux-Netzwerk-Buch beschäftigen kann.

Schonmal Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sinac (5. Oktober 2007)

Schau dir vielleicht mal das IPTables Tutorial an, das sollte dich weiter bringen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2007)

Vatar hat gesagt.:


> (virtuelles RAID)


Was bitte ist ein virtuelles RAID? 



Vatar hat gesagt.:


> Könnte mir jemand eine Regel nennen wie ich den Rechner nur für lokale Zugriffe freigeben kann (z.B. dass nur IPs von einer bestimmten MAC zugelassen werden)?


Werden fuer den lokalen Zugriff und den externen Zugriff verschiedene Schnittstellen genutzt oder laeuft beides ueber die selbe Karte?
Falls unterschiedliche: Lass nur Zugriffe zu die vom internen Interface kommen.
Falls die gleichen: Lass nur Zugriffe von lokalen IPs zu.

Auf Mac-Ebene zu blockieren ist meiner Meinung nach ueberfluessig.



Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir vielleicht mal das IPTables Tutorial an, das sollte dich weiter bringen.


Meines oder das *grosse* von Oskar Andresson. 

Ich persoenlich wuerde erstmal zu meinem Tutorial raten. Nicht weil es besser waere (das ist es sicher nicht, denn es ist zum Beispiel keineswegs so komplett wie das andere), sondern weil es sich wohl auf die ueblicheren Dinge konzentriert, und das hier angesprochene Problem damit geloest werden koennen duerfte.


----------



## Vatar (5. Oktober 2007)

Danke

ich meinte natürlich ein Software-RAID


----------

